# Vortex Optics



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

$5 Insured shipping on any item.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

We had the Darton rep show up and he had the Vortex line with him. I was impressed with the clarity and the amount of light they let in. The price was reasonable for the good quality of these optics.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Jayhawk said:


> $5 Insured shipping on any item.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

I would like my spotting scope personally delivered. for your sacrifice i will make you a nice, healthy fried weenie and artichoke sandwich. 

:wink:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

ursonvs said:


> I would like my spotting scope personally delivered. for your sacrifice i will make you a nice, healthy fried weenie and artichoke sandwich.
> 
> :wink:



sorry, don't like artichokes. HAve to come up with something else!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Have Sidewinders in stock.

8x42 now and 10x42 this Wednesday.

Great deal on shipping.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Jayhawk said:


> Have Sidewinders in stock.
> 
> 8x42 now and 10x42 this Wednesday.
> 
> Great deal on shipping.



10x42's are here!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mathews4life (Oct 9, 2005)

what is your price shipped for sidewinder 8x42 pm me please


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

mathews4life said:


> what is your price shipped for sidewinder 8x42 pm me please



Pm sent

thanks

Ron


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

LHpuncher said:


> ttt


thanks LH


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Outstanding product that will not EMPTY your wallet!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

What's your price on the Razors?

Thanks.

-ZA


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

thinking of getting a pair of razors myself..........


TTT


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

thinking of getting a pair of razors myself..........


TTT


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

LHpuncher said:


> thinking of getting a pair of razors myself..........
> 
> 
> TTT



They are a very nice set. I have sold a pair that went out today and I have another AT member fixin' to get his. 

You should just make the plunge and do it!

Let me know when you are ready.

thanks

Ron


----------



## BigD_N_Cherokee (Sep 5, 2004)

*Razor's*

Ron,
I Paypal'd you the funds for the razor 10 X 42 's.
Looking forward to glassing the deer fields and counting the points from afar.
Thanks,
-D


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

BigD_N_Cherokee said:


> Ron,
> I Paypal'd you the funds for the razor 10 X 42 's.
> Looking forward to glassing the deer fields and counting the points from afar.
> Thanks,
> -D



Got it. Sent the order into Vortex already. Have them to you in no time.
Thanks again for you business.

Ron


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Cant beat em!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for a great start.

Ron


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

How much for the Vipers and Sidewanders in 8x42? What the heck, add the Razer 8x42 in there! PM me please. Thanks


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

bownutty said:


> How much for the Vipers and Sidewanders in 8x42? What the heck, add the Razer 8x42 in there! PM me please. Thanks



Sent a pm the other day.

Thanks to everyones support.

Ron


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*spitfire*

Got my spitfire's 8.5x32 today awesome binos well worth the $$ very clear outstanding quality and workmanship.Thank you to the staff at vortex.:happy:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

:teeth:


----------

